# Rabbit hideout



## Mindy10 (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anyone know of any websites that have nice wood rabbit hideouts. I have a cardboard box in there but I want something nicer. I could even make one if anyone has ideas on that to. Thanks Mindy


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 12, 2011)

Like this?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002DIS7C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Mindy10 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks yes something like that. I was going to try to make one but how do you keep it together because I dont think you can use glue or nails? how is your little bunny girl doing????


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 12, 2011)

I was going to suggest the same site. If it were us, we just stay with cardboard. It's cheap, they love to chew it, and it's really easy to replace when it gets too chewed. We even have a box with six other boxes inside so our bunnies have a chewable maze.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 12, 2011)

Most wood things I've gotten (for my gerbils) have been held together with staples or nails. I throw them out when I see the nails/staples though. 

Layla is doing well, I posted more pictures yesterday in her bunny blog  She's 7 weeks old today and such a character.


----------



## Stuffedcritter (Oct 13, 2011)

Lucked out my other half gets wooden shipping boxes from work 2 feet wide 2 feet deep just cut a door hole in them. This winter going to tea / coffee stain them also scored some great flower window boxes that equipment came in.


----------

